# The Sled Shed



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

. . . you go to the table saw, get everything set, lined up, ready to go - then you find you got something in your hand or dangling out of a pocket that doesn't belong on an operating saw top. like a screw driver, or a tape measure... well, at least I do.... 
or you've got a bunch of pieces to run 'same as' and no good place to stash them between operations....

Self, said I, you need a table right here next to the saw . . . which mophed into a "Sled Shed" because I really don't have a good spot to store that either. I have a couple home made sleds, then not enjoying the frustrations of tiny tweak adjustments and non-repeatability.... got the Rockler sled (luv' it!) and later a Krieg 0.1' miter. like dude! where/how to store these safely - knocked on the floor ain't my idea of a good thing...balancing them on stools, etc., is just a disaster-not-yet-occurred, and any open bench is always occupied by something else - as Murphy is in permanent residence in my shop . . .

and then all the push sticks, little gizmos, gadgets, homespun guides/ gauges /etc....

so, here's my Sled Shed - sits under the table - "open top" - the Rockler sled and 'stock' miter gauge slide in/out from the front as it they are most used. the Kreig stores from the back. sliding box drawer at the bottom for the little bits and pieces.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great idea to keep all those TS items close at hand! Have you considered in the future when you are somewhat older and have trouble lifting the accessories into place - what will you do??? 'til then, enjoy & be safe


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

well, when I can't lift a sled to the saw top anymore I'm going to take up whittling . . .


----------

